# etc@cvs

## szaman

używa ktoś z was takiej kombinacji do panowania nad zmianami w konfiguracji?

chciałbym sobie takie coś skonfigurować, ale niebardzo wiem jak się do tego zabrać.

jakieś pomysły/linki?

----------

## meteo

my w pracy mamy BASSETA

----------

## szaman

 *meteo wrote:*   

> my w pracy mamy BASSETA

 

masz na to jakieś namiary, bo nie potrafię znaleźć ;)

----------

## meteo

nie bardzo... tez nie potrafie nic znalezc, ale popytam ludzi, ktorzy sie tym u nas zajmuja

----------

